# Where is everyone!?



## Master of Blades (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been missing in action for a while. Ya know, the usual excuse, too much to do. Started training again after a year out, finishing my last year in school and just having some fun but then I come back and so much has changed  :idunno: 

Loads of new people, loads of new people in charge AND some people are just gone from sight. Wheres Rich and so on! Where are all my [M.O.B]sters! 

And just in general, how is everyone  :uhyeah:


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 27, 2004)

After you left there was reason to stay.

Ok I lied.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 27, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> After you left there was reason to stay.
> 
> Ok I lied.



You love me. Dont deny it. I dont  :whip:


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 27, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> You love me. Dont deny it. I dont  :whip:




                   :mp5:  ( I think that sums it up. )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2004)

Tons of new people signing up.
Half the staff is new, and we're looking ad adding another 4-6 shortly.
Lotta folks posting in the Supporting members lounge.
Oh yeah, they have a video arcade too.
Rich is on vacation, I'm running for President (US), and Seigs out buyin ammo.

Oh yeah, and Jody lost the baby, but we're sure he'll find it before Bert is released by the aliens that kidnapped him a few weeks back.

:wavey:

See, you missed alot.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm here lurking in the shadows. 

You still trying to learn from Castillo? :whip:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 27, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You still trying to learn from Castillo? :whip:


...is that an oxymoron...?


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome back MOB!  

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 27, 2004)

You're BACK!!!  I had wondered where you were....

:ladysman: 

Welcome back, and STAY with us!

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...is that an oxymoron...?


I don't know are we talking about Castillo or MOB? :idunno:


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 27, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't know are we talking about Castillo or MOB? :idunno:




Haha, man I love you guys. Yokizzle, Im gonna try and stay around, have to see how things are going. But its good to see everyone again. I've noticed there hasnt been any major arguments since I left.......might have to get things a little more interesting   

Hi Jason :wavey:

And wheres like KatGurl and Castillo and the rest of my minions....I could do with a foot rub :tantrum:


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Sep 27, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Haha, man I love you guys. Yokizzle, Im gonna try and stay around, have to see how things are going. But its good to see everyone again. I've noticed there hasnt been any major arguments since I left.......might have to get things a little more interesting
> 
> Hi Jason :wavey:
> 
> And wheres like KatGurl and Castillo and the rest of my minions....I could do with a foot rub :tantrum:


*Sorry hun, but I've grown up. :supcool: *

*Nah, it's just school kicking in. I was doing my homework quietly, when all of a sudden, my dad runs in the room and yells, "MASTER OF BLADES IS BACK!!". I think you have a secret admirer....  I just felt that I had to say 'Hi' and to prove I am not dead. I'm just really into school. (Ok, not school... just the people who's there... :uhyeah: ) I feel special right now. I have just realized... I'm turning 14 next month.... Yatta! (Japanese for 'yay')*

*If you have been wondering, I have created an Anime Club for an after school club, and I'm the leader. :ultracool All's good on my end, how about you?*


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 27, 2004)

SHE lies She lies , I don't know what she's talkiong about. :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 27, 2004)

lord...to be fourteen....let's see...eight grade....damnable Algebra II...WV history...Spanish I...BLAH...I still weighed...like 240...wasn't too happy about that...yeah...that year sucked...ninth grade was ever so much better.


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> lord...to be fourteen....let's see...eight grade....damnable Algebra II...WV history...Spanish I...BLAH...I still weighed...like 240...wasn't too happy about that...yeah...that year sucked...ninth grade was ever so much better.


Algebra II, 8th grade????????
I remember being 14, I was in 9th grade.
As I recall, I hated that year.......


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 27, 2004)

maybe it was Algebra I...yes...yes it was...then geometry in ninth and Algebra II in tenth...regardless, eigth grade was not one of my favorites...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2004)

Algebra?  I think that was Abacus 101........


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmmmm........not even a hi Seig? Im dissapointed  :angry: 

And Katgurl, enjoy the younger years of school! I have gone from 5 lessons a day starting at 08:50, ending at 15:20 to that, but with 14 free periods a week and a completely free day on Monday. The funny thing is becaue of homework I have LESS free time than the previous 5 years  :wah: 

And where is Castillo, we should have this place taken over by now  :tantrum:  

Hi Tess :fart:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2004)

Heheee.. ya Goober~! Hey you~!!!







 vs


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 28, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Heheee.. ya Goober~! Hey you~!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wasnt expecting that.....but meh  :shrug: 

Heres a question, what the hell does "Teaching your granny to suck eggs" mean  :idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> And where is Castillo, we should have this place taken over by now


The one called Castillo is no more.
artyon: 



> Hi Tess


Just be careful. :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 28, 2004)

When am I not careful. Im still not getting this Grandma sucking eggs crap though -_-''


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Sep 28, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> When am I not careful. Im still not getting this Grandma sucking eggs crap though -_-''


*Don't worry. There are many things we shall never know... Remember, "Curiousity killed the cat" ... wait a minute... I'M THE CAT!!! =O I'm too special to die. Remember... I'm ME! :supcool: *


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

this was posted somewhere else here....

"Always remember you are unique...just like everyone else..."


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Hmmmm........not even a hi Seig? Im dissapointed :angry:
> 
> And Katgurl, enjoy the younger years of school! I have gone from 5 lessons a day starting at 08:50, ending at 15:20 to that, but with 14 free periods a week and a completely free day on Monday. The funny thing is becaue of homework I have LESS free time than the previous 5 years :wah:
> 
> ...


I was ignoring you. But if it makes you happy "Hi Seig".
I'm busy as usual and for the record, you and Castillo cannot possibly take the place over, you will notice that I have beaten you to it.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 29, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I'm here lurking in the shadows.
> 
> You still trying to learn from Castillo? :whip:


Yes, my apprentice has learned well.:samurai:

You cannot hide from me in the shadows, Farnsworth!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 29, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> I was ignoring you. But if it makes you happy "Hi Seig".
> I'm busy as usual and for the record, you and Castillo cannot possibly take the place over, you will notice that I have beaten you to it.


Wrong again ,Hit man. I still reign here!:samurai:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 29, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> The one called Castillo is no more.
> artyon:
> 
> 
> Just be careful. :asian:


Yes, the Dr. will see you now........................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> You cannot hide from me in the shadows, Farnsworth!


I don't hide from anybody Doc! :jedi1:  As you seen I have a follower of my own.  :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Wrong again ,Hit man. I still reign here!:samurai:




You're off your meds again..........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You're off your meds again..........


I'm thinking the Dr. here has just forgotten to prescribe himself his new prescription.  You'd better get back on it Dr. :whip:


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 29, 2004)

Right...I read what you guys are saying here....and I feel so much better about myself  :asian: 

Now if you will excuse me I have to go and read 1984 - George Orwell before tomorrow or I will get kicked off my course...again  :idunno: 

Good note guys, dont leave homework till the last minute :readrules :wah:


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Wrong again ,Hit man. I still reign here!:samurai:


I find your lack of faith disturbing. Your powers have grown weak old man; now, I am the master. Care to try me?


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Right...I read what you guys are saying here....and I feel so much better about myself :asian:
> 
> Now if you will excuse me I have to go and read 1984 - George Orwell before tomorrow or I will get kicked off my course...again :idunno:
> 
> Good note guys, dont leave homework till the last minute :readrules :wah:


Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 30, 2004)

...one of the few books I was assigned in school that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't hide from anybody Doc! :jedi1: As you seen I have a follower of my own. :uhyeah:


Woooooo, I'm scared.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 1, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You're off your meds again..........


My  dear, looking at your beauty are all the meds I need. I am invinceable!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 1, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> I find your lack of faith disturbing. Your powers have grown weak old man; now, I am the master. Care to try me?


Why, yes.........I will!

I'll meet you at the Chinese buffet, and out eat you, and Farnsworth, Combined!:jaws:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Woooooo, I'm scared.



I've got my eye on you; Pal! :jedi1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I'll meet you at the Chinese buffet, and out eat you, and Farnsworth, Combined!:jaws:


You have no idea how much I can eat!
 :whip:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> My  dear, looking at your beauty are all the meds I need. I am invinceable!



Can't wait 'til Seig reads this one.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Seig (Oct 1, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Why, yes.........I will!
> 
> I'll meet you at the Chinese buffet, and out eat you, and Farnsworth, Combined!:jaws:


Fine, but you are buying.


----------



## Seig (Oct 1, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Can't wait 'til Seig reads this one.  :uhyeah:


I just fired the first warning shot.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 5, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> I just fired the first warning shot.


It's been 3 days & I see he hasn't been back.  :uhyeah:


----------

